# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الهلال يخسر من اسود الجبال  0/2

## abuethar

*فاز  هلال  كادقلى الفى المركز  الطيش باقل  مجهود  على  الهلال  التعبان
 أكتفى  بهدفين  فقط  بعد  اهدر  العديد  من  الاهداف  المحققة
 أستعرض  هلال  كادقلى  طوال  شوطين  المباراة
 وقدم  لاعبوه  فنون  الكرة  الجميلة
 أنكشف  الهلال وظهر  مستواه  المتواضع
 هلال  عايش  على  الصحف  وبعض  الاعلاميين
 هلال  فى  الملعب  لا  وجود  له أنما  فى  الصحف  بس
 مبرووووووك  لهلال  الجبال  الفوز  بهدفين  دون  مقابل
احرز الهدف الاول راشد حمدون  في الدقيقة 39
 واضاف مشرف زكريا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 76.
 ألف مبروووك لاسزد الجبال وهاردلك لكيش البلد

*

----------


## acba77

*مبروك للابن العاق الفوز
                        	*

----------


## عاشق ايداهور

*ماغريبة علي بطل الممتازهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
                        	*

----------


## عاشق ايداهور

*اذا كان اسود الجبال عملت فيكم كدا يعني اسود ساحل العاج حاتعمل شنو؟...... اكيد لازم يستعدو للخمسة والكديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك جلفوط كادفلي
                        	*

----------

